# Aerial photo of local farmhouse



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Taken at 86m altitude this morning

DJI_0017 by David Wren, on Flickr

DJI_0014 by David Wren, on Flickr


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Is that yours ? Is the surrounding land owned by that farm ?


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

It's public footpath access. The farm is not mine but I live 5 minutes walk away.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

That's my kind of weather...


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

gimli said:


> That's my kind of weather...


 Not much light, dry and mild though :yes: which is nice.

Video link from this morning


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I am interested in industrial archaeology and have seen some great flyovers using drones, they look like great fun as well :thumbsup:

I would probably get arrested if I used one in London! Rumour has it that they are now being used by drug dealers to deliver drug packages!


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

JoT said:


> I am interested in industrial archaeology and have seen some great flyovers using drones, they look like great fun as well :thumbsup:
> 
> I would probably get arrested if I used one in London! Rumour has it that they are now being used by drug dealers to deliver drug packages!


 It is fun, once you get over the initial anxiety, you quickly realised that these things effectively fly themselves. "Hands off" controls and it will hover and maintain position using GPS until you regain composure. I avoid people if I can and built up areas.

you're probably right about criminal applications.


----------

